# Jadean's bulk to 320lbs



## jadean (Sep 13, 2013)

Alright guys been cruising on 300mgs t/e and mast/e for about 5 weeks now. I have 3 vials of t/e on the way from steel gear which i will have labs on after my 4th week. Again thank you to dannie for letting me test the goods. Now once the labs come back and everything is good i will be adding L,O,S t/c to bump up to 1250mgs a week which will b the highest iv'e ever gone up to. 

Also starting same week will be trest ace at 50mgs ed as well as dienolone ace 100mgs ed. Trest 5 weeks, Dien 4 weeks. This will be my all out balls to the wall attempt to hit 500lbs on bench as well as on squats and maybe another shot at that elusive 700lb raw deadlift. 

 Stats as of today 6'8" 296lbs bf maybe 12-14 not sure  arms cold right at 19" 1/2, pumped 20"1/2    Bench 445lbs, squat 475lbs, deadlift 645lbs and military press 295lbs, already started upping my cals last week and with the help of maximum pump extreme i have lost almost 0 strength or size. Thanks again to heavyiron and iml.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 13, 2013)

alright- get to eating...

and more importantly how is preggers? I gained 15 pounds when my wife had our second kid. It was like a pass to juice my balls, literally.


----------



## jadean (Sep 13, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> alright- get to eating...
> 
> and more importantly how is preggers? I gained 15 pounds when my wife had our second kid. It was like a pass to juice my balls, literally.



She's much better now, had a kidney infection last week and been out of it few weeks before that. We were really worried and thats why i haven't been too active lately, but after a few days in the hospital with antibiotics she's almost 100%  Really glad everything is better now, i have till about mid december till the baby's here so i'm going all out on this bulk in prep of taking that first month off. Also we're having another boy  my army is growing hahaha


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 13, 2013)

good for you- glad to hear she is good( I will reserve the rest of my comments about hot pregnant women) and your going to have another super freak to squat with in about 15 years...


----------



## Swfl (Sep 13, 2013)

man I am awe of you every time I read your stats your one big dude, let me guess your wife is 4'11" and 95lbs right? lol  best of luck to your goals and the new baby is this #2 or more? I have 2 boys


----------



## jadean (Sep 13, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> good for you- glad to hear she is good( I will reserve the rest of my comments about hot pregnant women) and your going to have another super freak to squat with in about 15 years...


Thanks my man I really appreciate it. I can't wait till they get old enough to hit the gym and hopefully I can get the wife back in. She was doing awesome before the pregnancy.


----------



## jadean (Sep 13, 2013)

Swfl said:


> man I am awe of you every time I read your stats your one big dude, let me guess your wife is 4'11" and 95lbs right? lol  best of luck to your goals and the new baby is this #2 or more? I have 2 boys



Haha thanks brother your close. She is 5'2" about @$%lbs lol she might read this soooo about 95lbs


----------



## blueboogie (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice setup brother. Excited to keep up with your log. 20lbs is gonna be a challenge on Trest, because you'll be shredding up at a faster pace than I've ever experienced, but with 1g+ of Test, it's certainly doable. Eat like a horse, train like a lion, sleep like a bear, and a beast you will become.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 13, 2013)

Just another not big


----------



## jadean (Sep 16, 2013)

blueboogie said:


> Nice setup brother. Excited to keep up with your log. 20lbs is gonna be a challenge on Trest, because you'll be shredding up at a faster pace than I've ever experienced, but with 1g+ of Test, it's certainly doable. Eat like a horse, train like a lion, sleep like a bear, and a beast you will become.



I like that quote bb the los gear looks very professional and the vials slammed to the top. Ahhh have to stay patient tho and run this as planned till bloods come back. Picked up another bottle of letro from hardcore peptides just in case the trest is whooping my ass.


----------



## jadean (Sep 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Just another not big



I will get big one day brother...haha what do you think of aa's stuff my man? Tren and winny were legit, heard a bad rumor about the xannies. Any way upped my cals to about 6000 a day. I never count all my cals but i do make sure i get an extra mass shake throughout the day now which is about 1500-2000 extra a day. Otherwise im keeping my diet the same which has had me about 295lbs this past year, so with the extra shake i should add some quality mass these next few months. Gym time soon....


----------



## jadean (Sep 17, 2013)

Lowered the weights a bit and upped my sets these past few weeks in preparation of hitting some pr's during this blast. Arms is just close grip bench and dumbbell curls 10 sets of each. cgbp 365lbs 4 reps x 10 sets, dumbbell curls 80lbs 6 reps x 10 sets. Squats today 425lbs 4 reps x 10 sets lunges with 55lb dumbbell 6 reps x 10 sets bama


----------



## jadean (Sep 18, 2013)

Roid plus test e arrived very fast, immediately hit 11/2ml to up my test up to 750mgs a weeks for next 41/2weeks when bloods are scheduled. Regardless of results this blast will take off with trest and dienolone as well as an additional 500 mgs of cyp from bb ohhhh yeah eating as i type this, Hitting the store up tomorrow for eggs, lean ground beef, fish, chicken and oatmeal. These will be my daily staples as well as my homemade mass shakes.  Btw, i'm ready to blow the fuck up!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 18, 2013)

jadean said:


> I will get big one day brother...haha what do you think of aa's stuff my man? Tren and winny were legit, heard a bad rumor about the xannies. Any way upped my cals to about 6000 a day. I never count all my cals but i do make sure i get an extra mass shake throughout the day now which is about 1500-2000 extra a day. Otherwise im keeping my diet the same which has had me about 295lbs this past year, so with the extra shake i should add some quality mass these next few months. Gym time soon....


test we gt def legit....dont think t3 was


----------



## Dannie (Sep 19, 2013)

*You are welcome Jadean! 
Hope you will like our products. 

BTW next time you post pictures of yourself I want you to be at least 305 lbs.
*


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 19, 2013)

Dannie said:


> *You are welcome Jadean!
> Hope you will like our products.
> 
> BTW next time you post pictures of yourself I want you to be at least 305 lbs.
> *



and Im negging and giving infraction points for not having a chubby when posing.  so please work up a little chubby


----------



## HFO3 (Sep 19, 2013)

Youre looking more full!  Hit those outer calves, toes angled in works well for me.  What's in the mass shake? How's the wife and kids doing?


----------



## jadean (Sep 19, 2013)

Dannie said:


> *You are welcome Jadean!
> Hope you will like our products.
> 
> BTW next time you post pictures of yourself I want you to be at least 305 lbs.
> *


Thanks my man the test is very smooth no pip to speak of and the oil is crystal clear. Up a couple lbs already and ohhh yeah my man their will be plenty of progress pics and if the wife is up to it a video here and there.


----------



## jadean (Sep 19, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> and Im negging and giving infraction points for not having a chubby when posing.  so please work up a little chubby



Alright alright but only half, otherwise ilI'll neneed a bigger camera


----------



## jadean (Sep 19, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Youre looking more full!  Hit those outer calves, toes angled in works well for me.  What's in the mass shake? How's the wife and kids doing?



Thanks brother yeah I plan on putting some good size on my calf's since they are so long. I will give these a shot tomorrow. I do usually keep them pointed out which on seated raises burn my calfs like crazy. Mass shake consists of cup of oatmeal, 2 cups of whole milk, scoop and a half of whey, 2 raw eggs and couple vitamin cookies. Wife wants our little man out already, kicking her all day and night lol other 2 have too much energy for either of us but are really helping out around the house, .....after they destroy it


----------



## The Prototype (Sep 19, 2013)

What up jadean! You're already a beast. 320 is crazy bro. Wish you luck and good luck with the baby. I enjoy your logs so I'm subbed for this one. 


FKA rippedgolfer


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2013)

i got bigger chunks of corn in my crap


----------



## HFO3 (Sep 19, 2013)

jadean said:


> Thanks brother yeah I plan on putting some good size on my calf's since they are so long. I will give these a shot tomorrow. I do usually keep them pointed out which on seated raises burn my calfs like crazy. Mass shake consists of cup of oatmeal, 2 cups of whole milk, scoop and a half of whey, 2 raw eggs and couple vitamin cookies. Wife wants our little man out already, kicking her all day and night lol other 2 have too much energy for either of us but are really helping out around the house, .....after they destroy it



Nice, thats a BIG shake... I always use BCAA's, frozen fruit and a "simply juice" with 2 scoops of whey or 1 casein 1 whey.

its terrific when the kids help out! Mine are usually pretty good about helping out too, they just need reminding 10-20 times a day is all, lol.


----------



## jadean (Sep 21, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Nice, thats a BIG shake... I always use BCAA's, frozen fruit and a "simply juice" with 2 scoops of whey or 1 casein 1 whey.
> 
> its terrific when the kids help out! Mine are usually pretty good about helping out too, they just need reminding 10-20 times a day is all, lol.


haha sounds exactly like mine. Alright another 11/2ml shot today and no pip once again, very nice steel gear. Dropped my cruising test so completely on roid plus for the next 4 weeks. Workouts have remained solid with my maximum pump ex which i will drop in 2 weeks, hopefully right around when the test is starting to build up and i wont need a preworkout anymore. I only use them during a cruise and are definitely the key to stay motivated and strong in between blasts.

Shoulders, standing military press 255lbs 6reps x 10 sets, calves, seated calf raise with toes in 225lbs 13reps x 5 sets. 
Back, deficit deadlifts 405lbs  5reps x 10 sets. Chest, incline bench 315lbs 5reps x 10 sets


----------



## jadean (Sep 24, 2013)

soooo my wife is feeling much better and letting me get anal daily  thats all


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 24, 2013)

jadean said:


> soooo my wife is feeling much better and letting me get anal daily  thats all





Hate is a strong word... it almost fits. you lucky SOB


----------



## Tally McLength (Sep 24, 2013)

I hit 320lbs once...also was prolly 40% and in full butterball mode during football season. Me and my fellow O-line men would shut-down the all you can eat buffets in town.  Currently 6'8'' 266lbs and super jelly of your stats, killin it man!


----------



## SlappyTX (Sep 26, 2013)

jadean said:


> soooo my wife is feeling much better and letting me get anal daily  thats all



i entered this thread at the latest post and was going up from there. sure am glad i read your earlier posts because i was about to crack a joke about how understanding your wife is for allowing you to get banged by doods. context it key.

congrats on the kiddo!


----------



## jadean (Sep 28, 2013)

*pics*

Yes! Wife is almost as horny as i am! Been eating like a slob last week and im up another pound. Already can tell i'm losing my lower six pack but they can stay dormant for the winter. Been hitting my calves and quads twice as hard lately hoping to add some more width top to bottom. Tried seated calf raises with toes extremely in and the pump was pretty crazy, going to alternate these in now regularly. Me at 299lbs


----------



## jadean (Sep 30, 2013)

Love bulking btw I'm eating pretty healthy while allowing for a few goodies throughout the day. Hitting my cals daily is pretty tough tho but a pizza here or milkshake there usually does the job. Legs feel pretty full and wanted to share, also I'm pretty sure my libido has spiked


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 30, 2013)

quads looking great brother!


----------



## jadean (Oct 2, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> quads looking great brother!



Thanks brother and I can't wait to try those a bombs. Should be just what I need to take my leg training up a notch. 
 Pins are still like butter and even picked up some slin pins to see what all the fuss is about. Really making my life easier and the test is flowing through the 27g no problem


----------



## jadean (Oct 4, 2013)

Received some euro pharm a bombs today, still figuring out where I'm throwing these in but I see some serious mass in my future now haha big thanks to old school lifter for a solid transaction.


----------



## jadean (Oct 6, 2013)

oooooo my libido has definitely spiked, been getting crazy with preggos couple times a day and waking up in middle of night rock hard. Acne on back and shoulders has started to flare up but i wonder if its from the test or me just losing my tan and not getting as much sun. Anyway im still at 299lbs and ready to hit the gym hard this week. Going to do a bit of cardio tues and thurs, i have been getting out of breath after 20 minutes of fucking and its unacceptable.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2013)

do you even lift


----------



## jadean (Oct 6, 2013)

haha occasionally im just to lazy to keep putting my workout up but after the bloods ill step it up to at least once a week. Hopefully get a video up or two of some pr's


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2013)

Late comer - subbed for some beasting


----------



## jadean (Oct 7, 2013)

Back to heavy deads again for winter, this time no excuses 700lbs raw is in my future and i will not accept anything less. Last winter I hit 645 multiple times but either my grip or lower back would give out so I incorporated a lot of abs, lower back, and grip work over the summer. Anyway i worked up to 505 and hit 5 sets of 3. Easily could of hit 5 or 6 on every set but wanted to ease back into them. Feeling pretty good, I picked up some acne wash and I'm going to hit up the tanning bed once a month to get this shit under control. Slamming the wife daily


----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 7, 2013)

^that's some beast mode. 505 DL is no fuckin joke man.

mad props.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2013)

Is using a belt and straps cheating?


----------



## jadean (Oct 7, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> ^that's some beast mode. 505 DL is no fuckin joke man.
> 
> mad props.


Thanks brother deads are my favorite along with cgbp


----------



## jadean (Oct 7, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Is using a belt and straps cheating?



Not all I use a belt when I go over 500 but no straps for me, told my wife i need to squeeze her boobs more for grip  strength instead lol face still hurts


----------



## jadean (Oct 9, 2013)

Tried a few new thing today. Hit hamstrings first today before squats and it was amazing. When i got into the hole my legs felt much stronger and more stabilized. Also did my first bicep injection with a slin pin, no pain yet and hopefully still smooth tomorrow.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 9, 2013)

cutler said hams before quads cured his lower back tightness


----------



## jadean (Oct 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cutler said hams before quads cured his lower back tightness



Dam I wish i knew that I would have tried this earlier. I usually do have a bit of tightness during squats but did not notice it today. I will use this to hopefully bring the wheels up another level.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 9, 2013)

Too bad im not psychic as well as awesome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 10, 2013)

you look great!


----------



## jadean (Oct 11, 2013)

Update, left bicep is pretty sore but nothing i havent been through before. Going to do right bicep tonight and hopefully they will be broken in by next week. Chest and calves yesterday was crazy, did high volume to let my body rest a bit since im bringing heavy deads back into the fold and dam my chest was fully pumped by the end. I felt really good leaving the gym last night and even tho i dropped the weight a bit, it was the best chest/calf workout i had in awhile.


----------



## jadean (Oct 11, 2013)

Also my dick gets hard now anytime my wife just walks by me, i am an ass man and her ass is like white chocolate gold. Not sure what that means but i have to grab it, eat it and fuck it every night now. May have to cut test back after bloods


----------



## Dannie (Oct 11, 2013)

jadean said:


> Also my dick gets hard now anytime my wife just walks by me, i am an ass man and her ass is like white chocolate gold. Not sure what that means but i have to grab it, eat it and fuck it every night now. May have to cut test back after bloods



I know exactly what you are going through!

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cutler said hams before quads cured his lower back tightness



I stretch the hell out of calves daily - that helps as well, I've had no lower back issues for months


----------



## jadean (Oct 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I stretch the hell out of calves daily - that helps as well, I've had no lower back issues for months


I also do this before and during squats as well.  Really helps with my lack of mobility


----------



## *Sexy&IKnowIt* (Oct 15, 2013)

jadean said:


> Also my dick gets hard now anytime my wife just walks by me, i am an ass man and her ass is like white chocolate gold. Not sure what that means but i have to grab it, eat it and fuck it every night now. May have to cut test back after bloods


Awww thank you honey


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 15, 2013)

jadean said:


> Also my dick gets hard now anytime my wife just walks by me, i am an ass man and her ass is like white chocolate gold. Not sure what that means but i have to grab it, eat it and fuck it every night now. May have to cut test back after bloods



I was going to make a comment here...



*Sexy&IKnowIt* said:


> Awww thank you honey



Then...


----------



## jadean (Oct 15, 2013)

*Sexy&IKnowIt* said:


> Awww thank you honey


How you doooing


----------



## jadean (Oct 17, 2013)

Hit shoulders yesterday with authority.  Military press 275lbs was going up very easily and 120's dumbbell press felt like 60's. Feeling very strong and I can't wait to hit the gym everyday.  Weight still at 299lbs but I feel thick and pumped all day now


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 17, 2013)

jadean said:


> Hit shoulders yesterday with authority.  Military press 275lbs was going up very easily and 120's dumbbell press felt like 60's. Feeling very strong and I can't wait to hit the gym everyday.  Weight still at 299lbs but I feel thick and pumped all day now



There is a push up competition with your name all over it! Do it!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> There is a push up competition with your name all over it! Do it!



This. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## jadean (Oct 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> There is a push up competition with your name all over it! Do it!


Yeah I will have my submission this weekend. Wanted to get a little bit of practice in before I submit a video.


----------



## jadean (Oct 20, 2013)

Ahhh think first has 87 I dont think I could get past 70 with all this food im eating. Solid chest workout on Friday, added floor presses to my routine and they feel amazing.  Second leg day today was also great, giving reverse pyramid's a shot for some added volume on squats.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2013)

lotta pushups with them long arms


----------



## jadean (Oct 20, 2013)

Yeah and I'm a big advocate of full range of motion so my reps are solid but my speed is lacking.


----------



## jadean (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok bloods are drawn, just waiting on the results in mail. Let's start this. .... so my blast has altered because I won a bunch of stuff so here is the new version. Test e 1000mgs week 1-16. Dienolone ace 700mgs week 1-4. Npp 350mgs week 1-16. Deca 375mgs week 1-16. Anadrol 50mgs/day 10 days then 100mgs/day 20 days, weeks 13-16. Going to save the trest ace to cut in the spring time.  Hows it look gentleman?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 25, 2013)

jadean said:


> Ok bloods are drawn, just waiting on the results in mail. Let's start this. .... so my blast has altered because I won a bunch of stuff so here is the new version. Test e 1000mgs week 1-16. Dienolone ace 700mgs week 1-4. Npp 350mgs week 1-16. Deca 375mgs week 1-16. Anadrol 50mgs/day 10 days then 100mgs/day 20 days, weeks 13-16. Going to save the trest ace to cut in the spring time.  Hows it look gentleman?



So I'm clear. 

1-16 1000mg test 
1-16 700mg deca 
1-4 npp 350 (kick-start I'm asuming) 
1-10 days 50mg Anadrol 
10-30 days 100mg Anadrol 
13-16 ment 100mg ed/eod

Looks good. 

If you can I'd go 

75mg drol from day 1 for 30-40 days 
Then test week 12-16 75mg/ed or 150 eod




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## jadean (Oct 25, 2013)

Not going to run the trest until after a brief cruise before starting a cutter. Dam I meant to add npp 350mgs  1-6 and yes to kickstart with decs getting bumped at week 7 to 750mgs for remainder. Going to keep the abombs light because I only have 50 and I like to run my orals low anyway. Thank you for looking this over my man I usually run lower doses but im starting to believe the dosage may be holding me back and I appreciate the help with this bigger blast.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2013)

Is your MENT from a sponsor Jadean?


----------



## jadean (Oct 25, 2013)

No private seller, but his reviews are just as good as any sponsor.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2013)

jadean said:


> No private seller, but his reviews are just as good as any sponsor.



Yep I know who. Look fwd to seeing your feedback in that compound


----------



## jadean (Nov 6, 2013)

So far so good, chilling at 301 past few days and putting up some good weight. Deca from mfl,  npp from sf, and the test from sg all have been really smooth. Usual weights are feeling light and my libido is crazy right now


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 6, 2013)

How are those abombs treating you my man? Good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jadean (Nov 8, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> How are those abombs treating you my man? Good work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saving them for the last four weeks but getting antsy lol. Eating anything and everything I can find and loving every minute of it.  Feeling very thick and strong right now.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Yep I know who. Look fwd to seeing your feedback in that compound



Mutual friend?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 8, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Mutual friend?



No but we should hit that mutual friend up for a MENT group order


----------



## jadean (Nov 10, 2013)

The roid plus test e blood results came back as expected. ...off the charts and I will have them scanned as soon as I can get some free time. Anyway since adding the npp and Deca my libido has dropped slightly and I am definitely losing my temper much easier throughout the day which I will work on. Overall I feel great and sitting here at work planning my work outs for the week is getting me amped to hit some iron.


----------



## jadean (Nov 11, 2013)

What up guys, heavyiron was kind enough to send me a couple bottles of epi andro to try out during my run to 320. Running four caps a day starting today. Sitting at 301lbs and pumped to add some more mass. Few pics from today after shoulders.


----------



## jadean (Nov 15, 2013)

Soooo cake, pie, and ice cream. Adding these into the bulk next couple weeks.....come at me!!!!


----------



## jadean (Nov 18, 2013)

Veins in my quads have been more pronounced this weekend, I believe the epiandro is helping me to get back some lost vascularity.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 21, 2013)

How you doing bud? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jadean (Nov 25, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> How you doing bud?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good brother just added those abombs. Sitting nicely at 305


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Jan 21, 2014)

hey you mind telling were you got the abombs from? I got some from a sponsor here and there fake


----------

